# In Breland's Name: The Xen'Drik Expedition (rekick this mule)



## NarlethDrider (Aug 7, 2006)

I finally have a home computer & would like to get this going----while i dont expect anyone to want to come back, i thought i would give it a shot



_Its been 10 years since the end of the last war and, quite simply, things have taken a turn for the worse---minor skirmishes here, assasinations there, strange new creatures stalk the lands, & many nations seek to exploit the magiks & secrets of the vast continent of Xen'drik..._

I'll provide some of the char. creation info now, but, I'm mainly interested in concepts & the best ones weill be chosen first----the reason I may be a bit picky is that I'm wanting to do a webcomic of the story as well  

Also, at present my computer access is limited to the work pc---unfortunately i'm fixin to head home now, but I'll be sure to reply in the mornin  

*Char level: 4th
42 point buy for abilities
No psionics*

_Races allowed (if u do have a request that is not on this list just ask & I'll let u know  ) :: (BTW, Uniqueness & variety will get my attention first)_
*Human
Elf (Valenar, Arenal,'standard')
Dwarf
Gnome (uggh)
Halfling
Warforged (standard & scout)
Changeling
Shifter
Half-orc (meh)
Hobgoblin
Goblin
Kobold*
_(those that follow *WILL * require a good story!)_
*Drow
Half-drow:
    1)'Standard"
    2)Scorrow
    3)Giant/Ogre
Half-Ogre
Gnoll
Half-Gnoll
Tiefling
Lizardfolk (standard, poison dusk, or Xen'drik mutant)*
_Mutation of 'standards' exists quite a bit, I plan to take the mutant theme presented in SoX & run with it_


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 8, 2006)

I might put something together for this. I like the idea of a companion webcomic--I'll have to take a look at it whether or not I play. 

What I'm wondering, though, is whether/why changlings and kalashtar are banned?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

I may be interested as well, Halfling barbarian or ranger I think...

What books are allowed?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2006)

Oooh. A valenar elven scout-fighter.
I've been thinking about the concept for a bit. A valenar who rejects his heritage, and feels that, if the ancestors were great heroes, why can't he be one himself, without imitating an ancient forefather. He tries to get away from his destiny, and roams around, not being part of a warband. The problem is, the ancestor for wich he is named was an unconventional adventurer as well. Whatever he does, he can't shake the feeling that he's still walking in his ancestors shoes. So now he'll try going to xen'drik, to see for himself where his forefather lived. Ofcourse, should he get there, and be forced into a fight with giants, he'll still do the things is forefather did...


If anyone plays a noble, or an archeologist, or if an NPC wants a bodyguard, I'm allways up for playing a monk/rogue of house (deneith?), a protector, heir to the house but more interested in having adventures, chasing women and stealing treasure then in babysitting some oaf of a noble, or arranging family business. Xen'dric doesn't sound like a lot of fun, he doubts there will be a lot of women, but there might be some treasure. Besides, funds are running a bit low, and he doesn't want to borrow money from the House, knowing there will be strings attached.


And then there's allways the shifter barbarian/ranger. Sometimes I just love to smash the bad guys. Repeatedly. Severely. Without mercy. With a big axe. I know the big sword is better, but the axe is cooler. An old eldeen reaches scout, who's tribe was murdered by abberations. He tries to get away from it all, and hires out as a scout, having heard there is strange magic and powerfull artifacts hidden in Xen'dric, hoping to find _something_ that will enable him to get revenge on those sick twisted beings that killed everyone he knows.


A kobold sorcerer/wizard. Muaahahahahaa. Hirstandantilus the great. Tremble before the might of the kobold, you big lunks. A small kobold with thoughts of grandeur. Humiliated, laughed at, but allways knowing he was special. He took a menial job at the university, cleaning, sweeping, working in the kitchen, studying the arcane marks on the blackboards before wiping them, uncomprehending, frustrated. Untill he was the butt of a student joke once too many, and lashed out with arcane energy. Now he adventures to get money to pay for his studies. 
He's craving recognition, love, fame, but as a kobold that might be a little much. Or not? Maybe going on an expedition to Xen'dric will get him the fame and recognition he craves

Euuhm. Basically I just wanna play  hell I'll even the sorcerers' familiar if there's no other spot


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 8, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I might put something together for this. I like the idea of a companion webcomic--I'll have to take a look at it whether or not I play.
> 
> What I'm wondering, though, is whether/why changlings and kalashtar are banned?




Changlings where an over sight on my part (they've been added to the list)  

When I tink of Kalashtar, I simply think of them as 'psionic using only' for some reason


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 8, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I may be interested as well, Halfling barbarian or ranger I think...
> 
> What books are allowed?




For books I have Complete fighter w/access via friends to Complete Adventurer/arcane/& divine. Other books; Races of the Dragon, Races of Eberron, Advanced Bestiary, Unearthed Arcana, Hordes of the Abyss, MM1-4, PhB 1&2, DMG 1&2...All the Eberron books except players guide to Eberron, Underdark, Races of Faerun, Savage Species, Serpent kingdom, Monsternomicon 3.5, Plot & Poison, Bastards & Bloodlines, & a few others


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 8, 2006)

I am thinking a dragonmarked house Deneith Knight, working toward Dragonmarked Heir.  He feels invincible because of his training and trys to put himself in more and more dangerous positions in order to test his limits.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a question, I am making a dinosaur-riding halfing ranger, and neither of the combat styles truly appeal to me.  I am taking the Talenta Warrior feat from Races of Eberron, which gives me proficienty with three halfing weapons.  Two are two-handed, and one is thrown.  None of them would be useful with the ranged or two-weapon fighting combat trees.  Is there an alternative I could use?  Bonuses to attack with halfing weapons, or something else that would be a fair trade?


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you feel about Tome of Battle: Book of 9 swords?

I could change the Knight to a Warblade or something from that book pretty easily.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 9, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I had a question, I am making a dinosaur-riding halfing ranger, and neither of the combat styles truly appeal to me.  I am taking the Talenta Warrior feat from Races of Eberron, which gives me proficienty with three halfing weapons.  Two are two-handed, and one is thrown.  None of them would be useful with the ranged or two-weapon fighting combat trees.  Is there an alternative I could use?  Bonuses to attack with halfing weapons, or something else that would be a fair trade?




I have no problem w/workin up somethin different---all the pcs will be defireent than others of their kind some way or another  ---BTW, be a Talenta halfling i do not require u to have to take a feat to use what IMO is essentially racial weapons---instead of exotic weapons, they would be martial to a talenta 1/2ling (like drow long knives arent exotic to those drow in xen'drik)---also, i cant remember if the valenar's double scimitar is exotic or martial--as a general rule a specific racial/cultural weapon will be martial to that specific race/culture & exotic to 'outsiders'----hope i havent been confusing, the pain killers are getting to me


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 9, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> How do you feel about Tome of Battle: Book of 9 swords?
> 
> I could change the Knight to a Warblade or something from that book pretty easily.





I'm not familiar w/the ToB, sorry


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2006)

Narleth, thanks for the heads-up on the racial weapons.

As for an alternative to the two combat styles given, how about a Mounted Combat tree?  Ride-By Attack at level 2, Spirited Charge at level 6, and Trample at level 11.  Same restrictions that you have to wear light or no armor for those feats to work.  Would that be acceptable to you?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 14, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Narleth, thanks for the heads-up on the racial weapons.
> 
> As for an alternative to the two combat styles given, how about a Mounted Combat tree?  Ride-By Attack at level 2, Spirited Charge at level 6, and Trample at level 11.  Same restrictions that you have to wear light or no armor for those feats to work.  Would that be acceptable to you?




Aye, thats acceptable  ---what kind of mount?


----------



## devrimk (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Narleth,
I'm thinking a Warforged Samurai/Fighter. 

A few years ago he met an elf maiden named Lessien Oronrá. He desperately fell in love with this beatiful elf. He couldn't name his feelings, but he knew his dreams would never come true.
His mood was deppressive for a long time but then he faced the truth: He was a "War Machine" created to fight.
Then he started to conceal his emotions being not too close to anybody.
The times when everybody sleeps under his guard, he tries to get rid of his dreams where he is flesh and blood, and together with his Lessien.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

a changeling rogue (or beguiler)...deserter of the last war, trying to live down the demons that have been plagueing his dreams sicne he left his squad to die against some kaarnathi skeletons. 

ill post again with a more detailed character later on


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Aye, thats acceptable  ---what kind of mount?



 Fastieth, from the Eberron CS.  Would you like us to post our characters here?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Fastieth, from the Eberron CS.  Would you like us to post our characters here?




cool dino----you can put your pcs here 

I'll be posting some minor changes (rules) & such after reading/going over unearthed arcana & apocalypse D20----something to give the group a _*"kinda not of theis world indiana jones x-men AVP & other things feel" *  _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 15, 2006)

Okiday, I got my character up!  She's ready to be picked apart/approved/dissed/whatever.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Narleth,

What are hp and gp rules?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Special Agent Tanya Adams
Human Female Artificier 4

Background Pending

******

Ok, I need to request a few things that come along with the build that I have in mind. First is the Wand Adept PrC in Eberron’s Sharn: City of Towers splat book. This PrC makes the Artificier a duel wielding wand user with appropriate penalties for using two wands. I can provide additional information on the PrC upon request if needed. Also I was wondering if you allow 'flaws' from the Unearthed Arcana? If so, I would like to take the ‘Noncombatant’ Flaw (-2 to melee attack rolls) for an additional feat. I feel this can be easily justifiable to the character concept by saying that since all of her studies have been in magic she has not had the desire or the proper training with melee weapons. 

Thanks in advance.

-Blood


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

Well here is my charater sheet, missing equipment and hp. Let me know if there are any problems 
[sblock=Bel]Male changeling 
CG (with neutral tendencies) medium humanoid (shapechanger)
Init +3; Senses Listen +4; Spot +4
Languages Common, auran, elven, halfling.

AC 16 (+3 studded leather armour, +3 Dex); Touch 13; Flat Footed 13
Hp ? (4d6+8)
Resistances +2 on saves Vs sleep and charm effects
Fort +3 (+1 base, +2 Fort) 
Ref +4 (+1 base, +3 Dex) 
Will +4, +6 Vs sleep and charm effects (+4 base)

Speed 30 ft.
Melee mwk dagger +2 (1d4-1) 
Ranged mwk light crossbow +6 (1d8)
Base Atk +2; Grp +1 
Combat Gear: potion of cure light wounds (x4), 

Spells known: level 0 – dancing lights, daze, detect magic, ghost sound, message, open/close, read magic. 
Level 1st – charm person, colour spray, comprehend languages, detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism, mage armour, obscuring mist, rouse*, silent image, sleep, undetectable alignment, whelm*. 
Level 2nd – blinding colour surge*, blur, daze monster, detect thoughts, fog cloud, glitterdust, hypnotic pattern, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand, touch of idiocy, vertigo*, whelming burst*.
Spells Per Day level 0 – 6; level 1st – 7; level 2nd – 4. 
Spell DC: 14 + spell level 

Abilities Str 9; Dex 16; Con 14; Int 16; Wis 10; Cha 18

SQ Changeling racial traits (+2 on saves against sleep and charm; +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive; Speak language as class skill; minor shape change [Su])

Class abilities: Armoured Mage: can cast spells while in light armour without incurring arcane spell failure chance
Trapfinding: as rogue
Cloaked casting: +1 spell save DC against flat-footed opponents
Surprise casting: when you successfully use the feint action in combat, your target is denied his Dex bonus to AC for the next melee attack or spell cast against it. 
Advanced Learning: add +1 illusion/enchantment sor/wiz spell to spell list. 

Feats: persona immersion, urban tracking
Skills: Balance 0 (+5), Bluff 6 (+12), Concentration 3 (+5), Decipher Script 1 (+4), Diplomacy 4 (+10), Disguise 1 (+5, +7 acting in character), Escape Artist 1 (+4), Forgery 1 (+4), Gather Information 5 (+9), Hide 5 (+8), Intimidate 0 (+8), Jump 5 (+6), Knowledge (arcana) 3 (+6), Knowledge (local: Sharn) 2 (+5), Listen 4 (+4), Move Silently 5 (+8), Open Lock 1 (+4), Search 1 (+4), Sense Motive 2 (+4), Sleight of Hand 1 (+6), Spellcraft 3 (+6), Spot 4 (+4), Tumble 5 (+10).
Possessions mwk light crossbow					335 gp
	Mwk dagger					             302 gp
	Mwk studded leather armour					175 gp[/sblock]


[sblock=background]Appearance like all changelings, Bel’s features are indistinct and somewhat sinister, especially to non-changelings. When not in his natural aspect, he usually adopts the guise of a dark-haired male, attractive, though not overly-so (his race changes wit his mood and need).

Bel was always a troubled person. His youth was wasted in the streets of Sharn, where he was part of various gangs in the years he spent there, and his knowledge of the city is quite extensive. But as he grew older, and local shop owners got used to his modus operandi and his hunting grounds grew farther and farther apart, until he found himself leaving the city. 
	Unfortunately for him, he was conscripted into the Brelandish army as an irregular foot-trooper, though his skills were quickly noted and within a few months of his indoctrination, he was moved to a new regiment – the Brelandish 302nd, infiltrator and intelligence division. He spent a few years in training, developing his already manifesting talent for Spellcraft to appoint that it was serviceable to the army. This, coupled with his street-smart attitude and his innate ability to absorb whatever shown, made him a good trooper. In theory. 
Despite his natural skills, he hated the role he was forced to serve and deserted, adopting whatever guise was best for him at the time, forging documents where necessary, and making his way across Khorvaire, doing odd jobs in small towns to buy him passage and lodging. 
	Recently, his wanderlust has brought him back to Sharn, where the glittering thought of X’endrik has enthralled his imagination…

Character: despite his knack with words, he speaks only when necessary and in a character fitting of the persona he is currently adopting. He prefers to listen to stories than to recount them, and his best friend is most likely a mug of ale at the end of the day (his race, along with his vagabond nature means he fins it hard to make friends, though he has always wanted to belong to a group of like-minded individuals, which explains his past with street-gangs in the City of Towers). 
	Despite his chaotic nature, he is  good person and will help others when it does not imperil him greatly.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2006)

Narleth, I thought you were gonna pick character concepts first, then make characters. Wich character (if any) shall I make?


----------



## smoky (Aug 26, 2006)

*smoky*

How about a warforged cleric--maybe left behind as a medic of sorts (or shipwrecked) after the war? That said, I'm completely new to this...been away from D&D for a long time and am just trying to learn about the setting, new rules and so forth...  I am however a professional writer and I've enjoyed reading some of the adventures posted on the site. Any help or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## NapoleonicSoup (Aug 27, 2006)

If you still have room I would be interested in playing an elven (Not exactly sure which kind yet) Swashbuckler.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 27, 2006)

The DM hasnt posted here in about two weeks, im not sure if its still happening


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 29, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> The DM hasnt posted here in about two weeks, im not sure if its still happening




Thing is still a go, i've been laid-out w/my back, but through the power of morphine I am somewhat movable again


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 29, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Oooh. A valenar elven scout-fighter.....
> 
> If anyone plays a noble, or an archeologist, or if an NPC wants a bodyguard, I'm allways up for playing a monk/rogue of house (deneith?), a protector, heir to the house but more interested in having adventures, chasing women and....
> 
> ...




actually i like the all---the 2nd & 3rd the best


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry about that. Hope youre get well soon


----------



## NapoleonicSoup (Aug 31, 2006)

Any room for the aforementioned swashbuckler?


----------



## smoky (Aug 31, 2006)

Hope you are doing better. Any room for the warforged cleric? Want more info?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 31, 2006)

NapoleonicSoup said:
			
		

> Any room for the aforementioned swashbuckler?



yesssss


----------



## NarlethDrider (Aug 31, 2006)

smoky said:
			
		

> Hope you are doing better. Any room for the warforged cleric? Want more info?



ssssssscertainly theressss room (sorry for the (s's) i'm gettin 'in character' to draw a pickture of *SNAKES on a PLANE*----(of course which plane I'll put the yuan-ti on is up in the air   )---


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll get a character up this weekend. Got my tabletop eberron game to prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Sep 1, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'll get a character up this weekend. Got my tabletop eberron game to prepare for tomorrow.




cool---the Eberron game i play in (as a half-gnoll ranger  ) is on hiatus this weekend :\ , but I'm preparin for my C&C game on saturday----taking the Red Hand of Doom & changing quite a bit----each 'finger of the hand' represents a different demon lord----an excuse to use all those damn plastic minis


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm running a modified 'whispers of the vampire blade'. So far the players have managed to kill two 'dark lanterns' in Sharn, have stolen six magebred horses belonging to one of the dragonmarked houses, they have discovered an old temple of the house of death, where they lost their paladin, who by that time had lost his powers because he killed the two 'forementioned dark lanterns. We've played for four evenings and we've just reached page three... Aaah well, they can't accuse me of railroading.


----------



## NapoleonicSoup (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent! I'll Finish reading up on the different elven races then give you a background and a character sheet shortly therafter.
Edit: On further Reading,  would it be alright if I changed it to a ranger instead? I will try to go for the revenant Blade PrC, or a Mounted PrC.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, is there room in this game for another player or an alternate?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Sep 12, 2006)

Mr_Spicoli said:
			
		

> Hi, is there room in this game for another player or an alternate?





Yes, theres room

I hope to get the game off the ground next Monday----now i need to know who will be playin


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 12, 2006)

Right now I am sold on my House Deneith Knight idea, unless, of course, you are willing to include materials from Faiths of Eberron.  Then I want to play an Azure...I mean Argent Fist (Paladin/Monk)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

im still up for it, though not sure what character. changeling rogue maybe or a human duskblade (stuying a purported giant school of combat). ill see what i can come up with


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2006)

Still interested, I have my halfling ranger up in the RG.


----------



## smoky (Sep 13, 2006)

*I'm in...*

...if RAX is okay by you


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

I was about to post my character sheet and lo and behold... there i was! so im posted.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 14, 2006)

will get a char posterd sunday night


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2006)

*Noham*

Noham The Hunter

[sblock]
Noham the Hunter 

Male Shifter (Beasthide)Barbarian 3 / Ranger 1
Chaotic Good
Representing Dr Zombie


Strength 16 (+3) 
Dexterity 16 (+3) 
Constitution 18 (+4) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 12 (+1) 
Charisma 8 (-1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 11" 
Weight: 140 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Gray 
Hair: Black; Curly; Thick Beard / Hirsute 




Total Hit Points: 51 (63 when raging + shifting)

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 18 = 10 +3 [studded] +3 [dexterity] +2 [shield]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 16 [uncanny dodge] 

Initiative modifier: +3 = +3 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +9 = 5 [base] +4 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +6 = 3 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Will save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [wisdom]  

Attack (handheld): +7 = 4 [base] +3 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +7 = 4 [base] +3 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +7 = 4 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +7 = 4 [base] +3 [strength]  


Light load:76 lb. or less
Medium load:77-153 lb.
Heavy load:154-230 lb.
Lift over head:230 lb.
Lift off ground:460 lb.
Push or drag:1150 lb.



Region of Origin: Eldeen Reaches

Languages: Common Sylvan 


Hand Axe [1d6, crit x3, crit x2., 3 lb., light, slashing]

Battle Axe [1d8, crit x3, 6 lb., one-handed, slashing]

Greataxe [1d12, crit x3, 12 lb, two-handed, two-handed, slashing]

Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 100 ft., 3 lb, piercing]

Studded armor [light; +3 AC; max dex +5; check penalty -1; 20 lb.] 


Feats:

Beast Hide Elite  
Shifter Instincts  
Track [free to rangers] 

Traits: 


Action Points: 7 (this level)

Appraise Int          1 =  +1   
Balance Dex*        7 =  +3 +2 +2 [shifter]  
Bluff Cha             -1 =  -1   
Climb Str*            7 =  +3 +2 +2 [shifter]  
Concentration Con 4 =  +4   
Craft_1 Int           1 =  +1   
Craft_2 Int           1 =  +1   
Craft_3 Int           1 =  +1   
Diplomacy Cha     -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha        -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist Dex* 3 =  +3   
Forgery Int           1 =  +1   
Gather Infor Cha   -1 =  -1   
Handle Animal Cha  2 =  -1 +3  
Heal Wis               1 =  +1   
Hide Dex*             8 =  +3 +5  
Intimidate Cha      -1 =  -1   
Jump Str*            11 =  +3 +2 +2 [shifter] +4 [speed 40]  
Knowle (nature) Int 8 =  +1 +5 +2 [survival]  
Listen Wis             5 =  +1 +4  
Move Silently Dex* 9 =  +3 +6  
Ride Dex               3 =  +3   
Search Int            4 =  +1 +3  
Sense Motive Wis   1 =  +1   
Spot Wis               4 =  +1 +3  
Survival Wis           8 =  +1 +7  
Swim Str**           4 =  +3 +1  
Use Rope Dex         3 =  +3   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Know Nature >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks above ground.


Shifter


Eberron character race.

+2 dexterity, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)

Shifting Beasthide

Low-light vision

+2 on balance, climb, and jump


Barbarian

Rage

Fast Movement (already included)

Uncanny Dodge (level 2)

Trap Sense (level 3)

Ranger

Favored enemies

Track as bonus feat (already included)



Favored Enemies:


Aberrations +2

This ranger chose the two-weapon combat track.


 Class HP
Level 1: Ranger 12  
Level 2: Barbarian 14 
Level 3: Barbarian 12
Level 4: Barbarian 13 +1 to strength 




Noham 's Equipment:

Arrows (quiver of 20) x2
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket, winter x1
Caltrops
Canvas (10 x 10)
Fishhook
Flasks x3
Flint and steel
Pouch x2
Rope (50', silk) x1
Sacks x2
Sewing needle
Signal whistle
Spade / shovel
Waterskins x4
Whetstone

More about Noham :

Noham the hunter is the sole survivor of his tribe. His parents, brothers, friends, wife and children got wiped out by a group of Cultists from the Dragon Below, with their abberation helpers. Rather then lose himself to the rage welling up inside him, he went and studied with the druids of the gatekeeper sect, learning all he can about his hated foes. A month ago Lorrn the Elder had a vision, that within the jungles of Xendric an artifact could be found to help him in the battles ahead. So off he went to Sharn, and then on to Xendric, hiring himself out to expeditions, in the hope of finding whatever it is that needs finding, assured by the words of Lorrn that he would recognise it when he saw it.

Noham is tall for his race. He is muscled and tough. His hair is braided in the traditional shifter way, and half of his face is tattood in swirly patterns (for those who can 'read' shifter tattoos, they are in honour of his dead wife and two daughters).

He is dressed in loose leathers, fitted to accomodate his shifting form. He has his greataxe strapped to his back, and carries a waraxe and a large wooden shield.

He keeps a tight leash on his emotions, saving his anger for the battlefield where he spews all his bottled-up anger in a fountain of rage that is frightening to behold.

[/sblock]


----------



## NarlethDrider (Sep 18, 2006)

We should get goin tomorrow---


----------



## smoky (Sep 19, 2006)

*sounds good*

I'm still up for it


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you still recruiting or is this game full or what?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Sep 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you still recruiting or is this game full or what?




we have room


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey there.  I'd like to play, and I see that you haven't got a blaster-type arcanist yet.
I'd like to play one.
The concept at present is sort of a creepy academian- the type voted 'most likely to destroy the world' at the mage academy.  He'll look at a charred corpse and say "Oh, _cool!_ Scorching Ray, right?  Looks like a really good one, too- look at the way his fingernails caramelized!"
He's not so much evil as lacking a moral compass: he has a singular fixation on magic in general and evocation in particular that tends to override everything else, including morality.
His senior thesis at the magical academy was _Projected Global Casualties, in Megadeaths, of Global War conducted with Magical Spells of Mass Destruction._


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 30, 2006)

(....hello?)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> we have room



 I was wanting to play a fighter-type, but it looks like that spot is well covered. Maybe I'll wait around and see what else comes around.


----------



## starkad (Oct 26, 2006)

I see on the recruiting thread you still have room. Is that the case?


----------



## Thramzorean (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm also following the recruiting thread over and am interested to post a character...

Though there seems to be a fair gap since the last post? Please let me know if I should follow up.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey guys, I WANT TO GET THIS GOIN, BUT I'LL ONLY BE ABLE TO STEADILY POST AT LUNCH TIME & MAYBE AFTER WORK---I'M NOT SHOUTIN, JUST SUPPOSR TO BE WORKIN


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2006)

I would like to play. I'm thinking of an elfin Cleric of the Undying Court.

He has lost his memory and to an elf that is a massive amount of thing to loose. He has heard tales of a shrine located deep within the Xen'Drik region that was used long ago to heal the mind. He would dearly like to remember who he is and why he can't remember anything save what his ancestors tell him (If indeed the spirits he communes with ARE his ancestors.)

Basic stat out is 4th level cleric (Deathless and Good domains) 
His skills are going to be rather weak and spread out with Knowledge religion being his only fully ranked skill. 

Let me know if your interested. I'll leave all of the rest of his background to you. I don't want to know any secrets you may come up with.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this game still going/recruiting? (If so, who's still in this?  )


----------



## P0L (Feb 13, 2007)

*Kobold Rogue/Fighter  eventual shadowdancer*

Details later


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 13, 2007)

if there is intrest, I definately want to get it going ASAP that is


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 16, 2007)

Sod opti., I have had an idea bouncing around in my head for quite some time now, and It's time it was put to good use. I will play a.....*drumroll* 20th level thri-kreen psion on a 60 pt buy! Hang on, what's that about rules? Bah, 3.5 has too many of those, back in my days... but no body wants to hear that, so I'll just play a warforged warlock. It's a combo that needs a bit of justification. Fortunately, I haveone, read on...(WARNING: internet access will be sporadic for the next week-ish. I will have time after that though, in large amounts, I suspect)

_Clad in Soulsteel, forged in the flames of Khyber,what you see here is the life of a living war machine, zeril'thin._

_ I was born among the flames of war, blades of steel, screams of the dying. A shard of khyber is my heart, a demon my soul. Torn from the foul depths of Khyber, within it is a demon's soul, without it, I cannot live. I was forged as an engine of war, an instrument of death. No life, no meaning, created only to fight. Many have died before my foul, bloodstained hands. the demon guides my hands, I can do nothing. Those that shield me from it are uncaring, they wish me to be nothing but a tool, a weapon as any other. But I must obey the demon within, for without it, I cannot live. What, than, can be done?_

_ Flames on the horizon, the clang of swords, the blasts from spells, all cease. Above it all is the roar of the flames, the dark force coming over the horizon, it's roaring drowning even the silent screams of its victims. Even the final embrace of death shall not greet them, as their tortured souls lie there for an eternity, their bodies never decay, but olie forever on the barren, dead land, for this is the mourning. Yet amid all this, I stand, unharmed.....why? Why have I lived, when all others have died? Why, when this war of nations, millions of good souls, and so many innocents have been slaughtered in one sweep, have I survived, shaltering this abomination within me? Yet none can answer me. I stand alone, alone with the mist._

_It has been ten years. The war has been ended at last, but the price, the mourning, was too high. Yet was there anything I can do? No, there was nothing any man or god, if indeed any exist on this forsaken world, could do on that day. Yet as I stand here, I cannot help but think:Why? Why did the mourning have to happen that day? Why have I survived? Why did such a war ever need to happen and, worst of all, was it me? In the pit of my soul, I know with terrible certainty the answer to one great question, and no other. I tell you this, there is no fate more terrible than to know that you have no purpose._

Okay, first of all, soulsteel is thinaun. Zeril'thin was made from the stuff and has a large khyber shard embedded in his chest, which has a demon trapped in it. He was originally made as a sort of infinite demon-powered artillery, and was considerably effective.(Baleful utterance does quite a bit, plus your average conscript does not survive an EB). The demon had near complete control over him, but was kept in line by those who made him. He hates it and himself for what he is. After the war, he established some measure of control over the demon, and came to a sort of understanding with it.He can't survive without it, and it can't escape. The result being that they granted each other 12 hour possesion per day each of the body, plus they both get the other's powers. He is a bit lost now, as he knows for a fact that he is quite pointless, not to mention bad for the world at large. The demon acts evil, but will not actually do something hacked out, such as randomly zap people, so you needn't worry. Over all, a rather sad character, but he will change quite a bit with time.


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 18, 2007)

If there's still room, I'd like to play, since this is still on the recruiting section of the thread. I'd like to play a sorcerer or wizard. If you've still got room, I'll post character details later, if that's alright.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 21, 2007)

okay, I'm back and available permanently.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm interested in playing a Roguish/Swashbuckling type if there's room for one.


----------



## Hurog (May 1, 2007)

If you can fit him in, I think I'd like to give a cleric of chance a shot. Been wanting a spot to try out a cleric who's patron is Lady Luck (or whatever version you might have of the same).

Note: Not your grandpappy's cleric.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jun 1, 2007)

Very Interested, I'll send a character to you shortly - do you have a start date?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this game still recruiting?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 29, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Is this game still recruiting?





it isn't, is it?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 3, 2008)

I finally have the means to post from home---just wondering if there are any takers out there


----------

